# ?

## ToT

"" - , ,     
(   -     ).

        -

----------


## _

,   .

----------


## dimvik

.       - ,    3-

----------


## Govorun

. --,     (   2001,  ).           -  .  ,    ,      2001       . -- 6163.             .

----------

.     ...     ...

----------

21.   .    :Smilie:

----------


## stas

...     "",       .  ""     .

----------


## Stroy-ka

.            .      (   ),         2 ...      ,     ,        240$ ...  -    .  ,  ,         ,    ** . ???  ,     ,  ,         ,              ...    ,    ,      -   ,   10 ,         . ,    ...

----------


## dimvik

> 3-


  3906

----------


## neposeda

:Wink: 


  - . ,    .     .

----------


## Andyko

6167  6168 .  - ,  - .  ,   .

----------

2463  -

----------

6670, , ,  ,

----------


## .

6164 -- ,  , - ,     ...
 -   ,     ...    ""      ,   ,           ,     ,     ,   ,    !!!
   ,    -  -       .

----------


## net

.   . .  ,      2.  ,        ,    .     .       .    ,    ,  .

----------


## net

1655, 1657, 1658.1660

----------

5401       -  ,    .        .   ,       ,   ,       .    ,  3   ,  ,         -  ,           .

----------


## asa

77 29    :  1  2003 .     .

----------

5902,5904,5906, 5903, ,     ,     1,   ,       .       ,   ,

----------

64 ,     ,         :Smilie:

----------

7729

----------


## Serguchcho

6672 -        .  ,    ,          2003: http:/nalog.etel.ru

----------


## nastya

,              .  (   )  3017, 3015  .

----------

7444.-    ,       - ,      ,      
 :Big Grin:       -  ?  :No-no:

----------


## Katrin

-   ,    . 
: 5024 ( )

----------


## DRTC

> -  ?



   %))))   :Cool:

----------

3812       1

----------


## Natka

,     .

----------

7729

----------

"".    ,   .        ,       11   12  .. :Frown: . 
         .       ...    .

----------


## Irina_A

.       . ,     :Smilie: .        ,          .   :Smilie:        ,      ...

----------


## __

(  +    = ),         ..  .

----------

9 ,    5    .  -    ?(    ).  ,   ,    - .
        ,    -, , - ,  .   !!

----------

7719,    ,     ,  ,       , ,       ,   ))

----------


## Abra

7715  .        .

----------


## ZhP

7713,   ,        .  ,  .

----------


## buharik

7719  .      ,     .    ,   ,        -  - -  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## stas

*buharik*,  ,     (    :Wink: ).

----------


## DyX

,    ,  !
:  -  () ?

----------

7728  ,   2003     ,          :Smilie: ,  7718  .

----------


## Sveta_nsk

7719   -  2    ().             ,     .

----------


## Abra

> 


...  ...



> 


,    ""?

----------


## .

5406...      !

----------

7719     . 
7733

----------


## ToT



----------

,  7606, 7604   ,   7605,     ,    -         ,  ,  ....          ...        (  1- ).

----------


## jaspis

.. ..  :Smilie:

----------


## Catherine

, !

----------

-        . .            -     240 .?

----------

> .. ..


....
     -  7   8.    .  ""  ,     .    ""     -   ,   ,   .    - , , .   : " 3-.2003.    !", "    !",     ,   : "      " -    , ,     -  ,   ? ,  ,      ,    ,    -   ,   ,    ,     .
   -    8  . , 7839.

----------

, 2315.       ( )     " ." ().        ,     ""             .

----------


## irina-v

5042... ,  ....    ...

----------


## witch

,     -   (   )   ,          .    3443     .
   ,      .,       -       .
   ,       ,    .

----------

7732  .

----------


## 1

7706 -  .  :-    ?  .   ,   . 
7743 -   1 . 2004 .   .

----------


## Kira89_89

8905!  ,      !  .  : "     !!!"

----------


## Tatachka

7731     ,   , - -     ,      .     -   ,            .

----------


## Mariyam

7706    .  7116 -   ,    ,  7701, 7702,7709,7718   . 7727 , ...  2002       , !!!      ,    ,      :       ,   ,   ,    ,       ,     -   .

----------


## Desperado

7706  7708    ,     .  1 . 2004 .    7706 , ,  ,  -   .  7706   -   .     2003 .   7706:  10-15   ,     ,    ,     ,     ,      ,      .       ,   .

----------

7703- ,  !          -  3  ,          ...       -!  :Razz:

----------

,      3  .   5254026001

----------

25 .  ,    ,    ,    ...

----------

,.
 , (  ),  .
 .     ,    .
  -              .
  -   ,   .
 -   -      .

----------


## iHel

.        "".   -  .       .        .

----------


## sinigiya

7718    , "    ".   ?
          ,   !!!!

----------


## Svetishe

> ,   !!!!


 , !!!

----------


## Tolian

6148 .   
, 
        ( ) "   "

 ,    ,   ,     ,   (    )

----------


## Dast

2320 . .  2004. .   .
       ,    -           ( -- ),       .     -     .               ,         ,        .   .

----------


## Tolian

> -


 ,

----------


## Malory

",  ",  :      -           1 . 2004 .  ,    1 .        ,     ,      .               . .  ,   ,   , ... :Smilie:

----------


## Ginny

7719      :
,           ,            ,     ,     ,      ,        .
     .

----------


## tanjusha

4628,4629 ,        .   ,  4628  ,        -     .

----------


## IRIDA

7704  ,   28.04.2003          .    ,       .  www.oviont.ru.     ,               .   ,       ,  ,    .  !!!      .

----------

2464 .-   2  2003

----------


## Prince of Walles

5611 .      ,         .   ,   . 

  -   ???!!!! ,    ?

          .  -  .      ,   ,    ....    .. ,     .  .

----------

7731   ,     
      , -

----------


## Di777

7838 (  7  .)  .  ,    .     ,      ,   2004 . - .

----------


## Desperado

7706.     .    ... ..., ..., ...

----------


## _

, .      ,      "...           ..."   .  ,     - 5262. .

----------

5005 ,     ,   ,

----------

2311 
2308

----------

5050.
   ,    .

 ,   - ,    ?

----------


## ..

7713 - .
7731 - .

----------


## scarlett

: 7701, 7702, 7705, 7709, 7731 - 
7743 -

----------

10   (5034) ,             .

----------


## BuhBuh

- .- , .- , .-, - .   ,   .
-   .   .  -   -   .      - ,      (    ).    ,         (   -   ,    -  ,  ).   ,       ,     .     ,   .  -                (   ,  ,  ).

----------


## sveetna

5010  .          . ,    .   4 .2003  . -  .       2  . " "       !!!    .     .       .  ...

----------

7727

----------


## twain

-     2003.     ... .
         -   -   .  :yes:  
           -    1  -    (  )
    -         800-1000 .             ""  .   :Wow:  
        .

----------


## ,

7738           ""    .
7743    ,           ,         ("     ,        - ,     " -       ,    ).

----------


## 5

(7804) -      .  .    .      .       .         .  , .     ,   .

----------

7729.  ,   ,   .      ,  (   ,           ).        .

----------

.
        9 .     ,       .      ,           ,            .
     ( ,  ,       .),     ,     .   .

----------

, .  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...5#post50336855  ( #32).  !  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:   :Super:

----------

, 7719

----------


## Mic1

> 6670, , ,  ,


6670 () ,  .

----------


## VES

(1831) .    ,     .

----------


## Irinka

3666- (. ).  ,    ,           .

----------

, ,  5260 ,  5256 ,  5258

----------

7709    -2

----------


## bux

7743,  -        ...

----------


## ComeShort

! ...   :Big Grin:            , ,     ,        !       :Wink:  ,          !  -  !  :yes:  !

 -     ,            !
        ! "...,  ...!!!"

----------


## Noisy

2301
  , ...  
       ...

----------


## Warbler

. 7806

14/07 -       1.   .        .

15/07 -  , .    -     ,   - .   ,     .

16/07 -   .  1 .   . ,           ,    .    , ,    ,         .

----------


## Maki

> ,     .


,        "" ...

----------

,   .  5 - .

----------


## bonasha

7745

----------


## bux

7743! -  !    ,       ! !!!   ,    !    ,        !  -    -  , -,   !

----------

7805     .             .  :Smilie:

----------


## morana

7722       .

----------

7722         ,   .. ,,,
........(    . ,  ).
   . .   "-2" !
    :      2003   1 ,            ....
        .

----------


## Svetlana_V

,       ???
    : 7721, 7722, 7723......

       ,       2  -     .   3-   !.
   ,         -    ,  ,     ,      ?     (250.)   .            ,   .       ,        .
   ,      -2  
www.oviont.ru
 !  :Smilie:

----------


## DIK

7810

----------


## Lanada

7810

----------


## RedCat

.  5027
    9  2003     ,  .     ,    1  2004      5 !!!   ""!    ,     ,    !

----------

7702   .   ,    .       .      .      ,     .      .       .   .

----------

4  (7704)

----------


## 7

7707,     .,     ,

----------

ѹ7703  ,    . . 5027,            !  :Frown:

----------

!
 -   !
     ,   ,   1   ,        ,     !  :OnFire:

----------

...  ...

----------


## katarina_2002

(1435)       (  ),

----------


## Lisaya

6673,         .  ,  .          ,  ,.    ""

----------

, . 01  ,        , ..       + .        .      ,   ,  ,   ,    -        .  -.         .   ,     .  7707. 
     ,    1.

----------


## selva

7733   ,    ,     .   .    ,    .      .

----------


## Valvg

,          ,    ,           "" ,  6450 .

----------

,     -    ,   .   .

----------


## M@KS

6025, 6029.   -

----------

-    -

----------

7726. , .  ,    "    ".      ( 30),         .    ...

----------


## xboct

:
7702
7703
7706
7702 -  .    - .    .    .       -   .
7703 -   .      ,         . 
  7706 -       ,   .      7702 ,       .          . 
    9  ,     ,      22.06.2004. N 06-5-03/866 (      ). 

.      6 -     .        .  . .   .    .

     -  .     .      .   :   ,    .     : "   ?".  :   ?             27   . ,       "  ".    2  80     "".

        ,       .     .... .     5-15 .           .      .

----------


## xboct

7730     ,     .

----------


## Mobilis

,    -     .    . :-)
   ,-        - .

----------


## .

7729 -   ,    
7728 -   ,

----------

,      + .    .    3   2460 -       ,   .  .    ,    ,      80 ?      - ",       ,                (      -    )". !         !!!    .     -     -   .

----------

,   .      - ,     .
  .     5041;  24   .

----------

7722.    ,         -,         .... 9  3      :Frown:

----------


## enat

7706,7725

----------

6908   -      .           -   !

----------


## Natachen

:Stick Out Tongue:             ""

----------

3123 . 
3120   ,   
  500 .    ,    ,      -    .
    ,  ,   ,  ,    !!!

----------


## Sifa

5027  . .       - 100%.     :

- ,         ?
-      . 
-            ?
-   .  ,         .
-   ?          ?
-  ,     .    -    ,  ,      .   . 
-     ?       ?   ?

....   .... 
     ,   . (      )...

----------

, 3808.       .

----------


## malyavka

29       ,    33   ,    ,   !

----------

6320

----------


## Olun

7729, 7704, 7710

----------



----------

2315, 2340    ,    23

----------

Sifa,      !
      -!
        !

----------


## PSWETA

-7017

----------

7713

----------

5050 ( )      .

 ,             ,     .

  .       ,    !     : ",    ".

  , ,    ,  -      ?    ,     ,    .

----------

(5401, .)   (  )  .    ,  " " ,     .

----------


## Irida2004

7701,   . 
 2004        7718, ,   .

----------

22   .            .
16    , 20  , 27

----------


## malvinka

6625   ..     ,      ,

----------

5405 -     :     ,     ,   ...        ...

----------


## .

25 (7725)  : " 01.01.2005       ".   25          . , ,  , ,        .1       .    .

----------

> 7703 -   .      ,         ...


..... ... -, ,     ,  .       5-15     .  , ,      !    , ,  .... 
 -  :Smilie: ))

----------


## --

--.   ,      ,  .

----------


## !

6626   2004  .      .      .                    .        .

----------


## SvetaSG

7718       -    .
   ,   ,       ?
 ,     ""  .      ,          ,  ,    ,     ,    - . !

----------


## Abul

http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...pic=root_nalog






             .

    2  80                              .

              ,    ,    .

 ,       ,             () ,          . 

      .

 ..

----------

43  .    ""    ,         .     ""    .   ,          , !!!          .    .             ,       ,     .       ,      . 
    ,   ,       .

----------


## Valentinka

2004 .        . 80 .     ,    ,      " ",            .

----------

7709 ,     2004     !

----------


## 269

5034

----------

"            ,       ,     .       ,      .     ,   ,       ."

   -  .      !     interneta,        20 .   ,          , ..   16   32 - .            2-3 . 7713       .

----------


## Elena66

7725

----------

7743

----------

2005   43   -     .   . 
!

----------


## elennet

,    .  ,     .         .  ,       .   ::

----------

> ,


 ,         .

----------


## LVQ

> ...      ,    !     : ",    ".


  :yes:     ,    !  5047      , ,    -  ,       (  ,  ,    ,             ,          ).      ...

----------


## Altera

01.01.04.        .         ....   ...  ! 
     - ?   .     1,

----------

7728    ,         .    .

----------

2   .
    , ..    .   ..  ,    .  ,    .

----------


## UVina

,

----------


## Stasia

7706   .

----------


## SnowyOwl

,  .       ,      ,     .    .        .

    .    --        ,               :Frown:  

    .

  ,   -- .

           -.

----------

7 .   ,  ,       .

----------


## buharik

-  19
         ,   
  :
   -       :Smilie:   :Smilie:   -    :Smilie:   :Smilie:     -    ?  :Smilie:    -      -    2  :Smilie: 
  ,   :Smilie: 
 :Smilie: 
     .
      19     
 ()         -2
   -       :Frown: 
 :Smilie:      , ,  ,      :Frown:      ,         

     (   )           ,   ......

----------

24    (7724).
  ,    .

----------

6,   ,  .....   18,  ,    ,      "       ,   ?",   "   ,     ....".   15 -       ,   .    ,      ,          !!!

----------

,         (  )?

----------

> 18,  ,    ,      "       ,   ?",   "   ,     ....".


, 18-      :Frown:   20-      ,      .   .

----------

7703  ,    1- . 2005 .   ...  .

----------


## Ripley

.   2303,

----------


## pretty

**, .    .    . :Smilie:

----------

7707       ,      (  )            .   7725 -   +  .

----------


## Tatachka

31     ,   ,    ,   ,   ,  ,

----------

*pretty*,    ?   1  ?    ,      -    ,   .  . ,    ?     -?  ...   .

----------


## buharik

7719
  1 ,   1 ,  1 ,  
www.oviont.ru

----------


## pretty

**,  1    ... :Smilie:

----------

*pretty*,   1  .      3.0..,   2.0.. -  ?

----------

3   .

----------


## pretty

**,  ,  ... :Smilie:    ,  . :Smilie:

----------

> 1  .      3.0..,   2.0.. -  ?

----------


## Milena.M

7735

----------


## Vera_Veronika

,  3

----------

4401, .  :    .     ,             ,                  ( CD).
    .  rulez.

  ,   ""   ? ,     ,    ...   !      ,     .         ,     -   .   ,   ...  ?

----------

7424

----------

,    6     2365 -       -        -          (   )         (   )           4-5 .    -          2   - ,        160   1 !!!!!!           2  -          .    . -          -

----------


## ToT

**,    ?     tot@klerk.ru   icq 33105824

----------


## lafy

.      5752   5754.

----------


## SVetlan

30-  18-   .
       .

----------


## Shrew

,             ,   ,       ,  6   ?

----------


## Yak

6163, --.        .   "  ",      20 !
6178     ,     ,      -   .


        ,         ?
                                                     .

----------

7709 1

----------

47

----------

9  !!!!   ,   ""..... ,

----------


## yBy

22-    .      :Frown: 
     , ,     ,         Excel,   ,  ,   ...

----------

() 0265 -       ,         , ,

----------

.  .        2004.  ,          .     ,   ,,            .    , .. 18.04     .   -       .       ,    ,        .     1,5-2    .   ,         .     ,        ,       "   "

----------


## sinebab

> 31     ,   ,    ,   ,   ,  ,


 ,  31-  13- ,         .        ,     .     :Mad:

----------


## Tatachka

*sinebab*,    ....      ,   .....

----------


## Milena.M

35-        .  ,        .

----------


## pretty

-  3- (7703) ? 
      ....   ?       ?

----------


## Kiska

7726 (, )  :Super:  ,       .           :Stick Out Tongue: 
 7743      18-    .  :War:

----------


## Mic1

6670. .  100%.            ( " 2005").     (, , )        . 15           (  )       .  :  20    . .  (18 )   .    .   .

----------


## -

.    ,   :15  27,   28    ,    .      ,   ,               ,   !           , .    ,    .            .      .   :Wink:

----------

,    .   ,     : " ,         ."

----------

5027

----------

.       -   .
       (  ) -  30  50   ,   - 50 .

----------

,   !
   ,        1-   ...  ...   ...

----------

7714   .   .     .

----------


## Tatyana65

7743       .     9 ,     ,         ,    .
  ,  .

----------

, 3444 - 
               3443 -     ,          . .            .

----------


## EUGCH

8603  ,                  .

----------


## Energizer

.......    :


 22  2004 . N 06-5-03/866


                     ,        ()        ()      ,      .
  2  80     "                         .         ...".
                    ()   .




> ,               ,   !


          .

----------


## Andyko

*Energizer*, ,          ,:  ,    ,    .         .

----------


## EUGCH

*Energizer*     ,    (   )    .2 . 80     ,   .       ,   ,   ,       e-mail  ,       .   ,     -,    ,       .

----------


## Energizer

> ,:  ,    ,    .


 .         .      ,       .

----------


## Andyko

> 


   ,  " ",         .

----------

35      !!!

----------


## Energizer

*Andyko*,     .     -        . .          .              .      ......          .         ......   .....        ..........    .

----------

,     -   !,    ,     ?
    ,   ...
      ,     .
    !

----------


## Energizer

> !


    ??        . 



> ,     ?


     .               ?

----------

,   .           -      ,    !!!!!  (,    )

----------


## Energizer

**,          ,       .           . 
      ?

----------

,    .  , ,   ,     2003 .      . ,           ,     ...

----------


## Energizer

> 2003 .


   2004??    2004      .


> ,           ,     ...


    ......     :       ......     .              ,   ........   .

----------

7701    ,         .
7710        
7728     ,    ,

----------


## sinebab

7732     .  ,     ,       .

----------


## Irishkin

10  6      ...
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

7745 !

----------


## Irishkin

7714   
7703, 7702, 7704   ,   ...
7710  7706    ,    ,  -  - ...
   ,        ...

----------

,    ,      .   ,           ,    ,            23    .     , 300      ,        .

----------


## Vera_Veronika

,     ?
    ,   ...

      ,  360     ,  ,       ,      ,    .  ,   . ,      .
  ,       ,    ,         6 .       ,

----------

> 360     ,  ,      ,      ,


 .   7728, 7718    ,    ,     3     ,    .       .      .    :Smilie:

----------


## SvetaSG

13, 18, 28 -    ,     !
       , ! 
, , ,    ,    ,      ?
360 .   ,  ?

----------


## Vera_Veronika

> 13, 18, 28 -    ,     !
>        , ! 
> , , ,    ,    ,      ?
> 360 .   ,  ?


     10   3600     ,    .  ()   ,   .   :Wow:       ,      , ,   -   ,   ,     .   -,        ,    ,   "-"     ,    .  :Cool:

----------

.       .       : "          .     .    ,     .     "       ,        ""      .   -   .    .     ,        -  ,

----------


## Helper-2005

*Energizer*,      ( ,  . ).            2002.     -  ,       .  ,     ...     360 .   ( , , .. ) -  ?  -    ,     -     ,        ...    - . ,  .  :Frown:

----------


## Vera_Veronika

Helper-2005     ,        (    )     ,  .  ,    ,     ,  ,     .    ,    ,       ,   .    ,         ,  "   ,       10  16,   12  13, .. 5     .          "  2004" 6618    (     12 ),     551, 50.     . 1654,50   - ,  ,  ,                     .  .    . "  "  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Helper-2005

*Vera_Veronika*,        . ,            .          ,  ,   ...
    .  :Frown: 
,     (  ,      !)            .     -  /   !
(   ,    -     ,    !)
 :Smilie:     ,      . !

----------


## Vera_Veronika

Helper-2005           ,   -,      ,   ,        , ,   " " -     .     ,      "  -,        ,    ,   "-"     ,    ",       .       .   .  :Wink:

----------

> 360 .   ( , , .. ) -  ?  -


   - 360    ,    150 / .

----------


## Andyko

,        ?

----------


## Helper-2005

-  .  ,        1   .     2   - !   :Smilie:

----------

,       .      .    -   .   . 20-  ,     18-    ,         ,        -  ,    40   . 
    ,  .   .    -   , 15 .  . ,         - .   :Wow:

----------

.  ,     ()  15           ( ,     - "  "  .),          . ,     ,        .    - 2800,   - 1500, . 550  ,    -   -         200    10   . (    70 ).

----------

7713

----------

. ,    100-150 .          .      ,    .

----------

4 !    ,              .   .       -            ,    , ,        -....

----------

, 2540

----------


## Xsenia

7722    .    2.   3 ...   .    1   ...        -  .    ...

----------


## Helper-2005

*Xsenia*,       !
    7     .     -    ! 
 -  -2   ...    :    ,  ,   ,   ...
(     .    -  100   :Smilie:  )
 , ,   ...

----------


## _

7705,  .  ,              ,     ,  .  .

----------


## Xsenia

*Helper-2005*,   ... ...    .    1.  , ..    ,      .

----------


## Helper-2005

*Xsenia*,      ( 7707).   ,  "  ",   -    :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:  ,   -  , -   ...
,  ,     ... :Smilie:   , ...     (  )  : "      !" - !       .   :Smilie:

----------

: 7714, 7706, 7722,  7725   .  .

----------


## karma

5018  . ,   -  ,     ,    ...       ,  4        ,     ,  .    ,     -,         ?    ,   ,..     -!       ,          ...,        ?     ,        , ,       ,    ...

----------

7716   .      ,        (     )

----------


## .

7705-    .
  .    ,   ,   ,      2 ,      .  -!
7728-     .
"   ,      ",         .

  -    .

----------


## Irishkin

2,5        ...
 :Frown:

----------

7721,7703,7745 -       .
  ,  ,  "     ".  ,    .

----------


## Ludmila_buh

7734

----------


## Irishkin

7714  -     .... ...         1,5     !           -  .  ))))))  :Wow:

----------

7709   !  :Frown: ((((

----------


## Ludmila_buh

,          .?

----------


## LUK_KUM

Ludmila_buh   ....

----------

6672 
6670
.    ......        .

----------


## )

5021,  . !    .... 
   ,        .

----------


## 7

7707 ,

----------

.    ,    (4   12).  ,       . "-"  3300 .   1200  .   !

----------

7717,     ,      .

----------

3702 - .

----------


## lera

77 43       .

----------


## gennys

10   .   .      ,          .  ,     .    ,    ,     ,   ,       ,    .      ,     .    :Frown: (((     -   .    -   .         ,     .        .   ,        ,       :Smilie: ))))

----------

7743      ,

----------


## bu_bu

4205 .    -,     ,            .             ,         4,   ,     4 .   ,      ,    ,  .

----------

7103

----------

2003 ....   , ,  .   ,     ,     ...    -   ,   ?    ...  -  . , ,   ,      , ...  !!!  -  !     19- ...  20-   ...
 !!!
6168
6164
6166...
  .    --!!!

----------


## Andyko

** ,       .

----------


## Natashechka

7714-!!!       :    :  2     (1    ,  2-     )!!!   -2   ?

----------

> ** ,       .


-  ,  , ,      0%         .       ...           ...  ,   -  , ...  ,  -      ...     !!!       18 ,   !!! , ,  ,     ...  ,      !        ,             (2       -     -    2005  !!),    -   ! "  ,   -   ,        -   !"   - ,            .       ..     ,         ,   ...  -.

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

> .


          6-8  -  ...  ,   ,    ,   ,          ,          ,   ...     ,   ,   ? :-)

----------


## Andyko

...?

----------

> ...?


,    !!! :-)    ...            -  ,     ...              ...    ...   .. , ,           ,   .21 ...       . , , ..   4,5 . ""   6164 .     ,            ..  ..        ...       -       ,                .     "" -        (  ),   ,   ,       ...

----------


## Andyko

,   ,      :Big Grin:   ...

----------


## Irishkin

> 7714-!!!       :    :  2     (1    ,  2-     )!!!   -2   ?


?? 14    .. !        :Wow:  
  - ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   ,       ...


,      ,   ?   :Wink:  
      ,    -   !!!   :Big Grin:

----------

1659  4   .  
         (e-mail).  :            .

----------

-    ,     .            !     .

----------


## Arcan

,       ,        
http://www.klerk.ru/relize/?26562
,  -  .     .  EXCEL  DOS -.

----------


## BuhSoft

*Arcan*, 
   ?             .   ,  .   ,  .
  ,     2-.

----------

2 (7702)       ,    .  , .   ,    !         .

----------

,   ,     :yes:           .

----------

> .


           -    ......    ,   ,        .    .
    ,     ,    ,   ,       ,      .
  ?

----------

5

----------

> -    ......    ,   ,        .    .
>     ,     ,    ,   ,       ,      .
>   ?


      "      "?!      ,   !

----------


## ˸

7729  7718
   ...  ,      ,        -2....

----------


## AMM

6317 ,   : "   ?   ?" - .    6315 - .

----------


## ostin

6320 .    .   ,      .         .   -   .      ! ,    .    .  ,     . !!!

----------

> -2....


            ,    1,       -    ,        .

----------


## Oksit

2127
2128
2124
2129

----------

> ,    1,       -    ,        .


  .              .

----------


## AMM

-2     .
 ""  -    -.
     .  ""        (VBA)  MS Excel          ,   xls-   .
   , ,     http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b001.htm.   .
 :Frown:  .
   -   ,  ,  ,         ,  ...

----------

(     ) ,              24 . ,         "  ".   ?

----------


## BorisG

** ,   ,      ?
    ,    .
 ,          (     )        . 6.7.2 "    ...",      10.12.2002.  -3-32/705.

----------


## AMM

,   .        .   ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...    .   ?


 .      :Stick Out Tongue:  
  /114-0728

----------


## AMM

? .
     - ?
   ,      -     -  ? 
..        .  - " ",  , ,    ,    ...

----------


## BorisG

> ? ...


...      ???             :Stick Out Tongue:  
     -

----------

> ,   ,      ?


  ,     :Smilie:      .          ?   ,    .

----------

> ,        .


    .     .     ,     -  .
    .   .

----------

? ?
    .        .

----------

6155   . .   .

----------


## AMM

BorisG,     .
  ,   .      -  .
     -  .
  ,          .         .
     ... , ,       ...         :Stick Out Tongue:  .    - ,  - .

----------


## Rosa

03   ,   ,      ,         ..          .       ,       ..           ,           .

----------

3629.
   . . .

----------


## Kix

7724  II     .     .   (    ),  
   -  ,     .
,      ,      :Wow:

----------

-           .
3444 -  ,    :
1.   .              .
2.         ,        ,   . .      ,         .
3. ,      "" -         ,           (   1 ).       -  " " (   ).        15.45,   ,       15.30.   - .  19.00   .  -    - .

3443 -       -       .  .          ,                ,      ,   "".

3459 (  9) -        .    .  - ,  -  .

----------


## poncha

7721    ,   !
-   !   . 
       !

----------

(,      ).    :  - ,     .   -  .

----------

!
  (3629  )    .
     .

----------


## .

,    ,          ?
        ?
/.     !
  ?!

----------


## BuhSoft

).   .     ...

----------

,              . 
 . 5029

----------


## Anonimus

,  ,     -   ,  ""      , ,   .  -    , ,          23-55,     00-00,     , !!!!!!!!!!!

----------

,    :Smilie:          ,             .

----------

6619
    III  2003 .   ,    ,         .            2003, 2004, 2005   "-".    Exel,   "  ".
,   1,  .
             ,   .    200 -    . (  ,                ,   ).
,    ...
       ...     200    .  ,     ,       "  "      ,             .
  ,    ,            . ,                     .  " "                  .
    :
1. 1  .
2.     200   .
3.     1     200.
4.    .
5.       .
   :    200  MS Office    97.  200         ,    ,           .      ,    Windows,      200  .

----------


## Notta

3339, ,     ,         ,    !!!
      ....
+       ...

----------


## Mariette

7716 -   ,          , 7715 -  .

----------


## Anonimus

:        ,             .
,       - ....  ""   (  1,      e-mail-),     1  -  ,   .

----------


## Anonimus

,  ,  "",  ,    ""   ....

----------

,      .      . : 7747, 7750, 7709, 7706, 7720, 7717.
 6     ,  .   47   119     .

----------

> ""   (  1,     e-mail-),     1  -  ,   .


         .       ,    .     " ",    ,      .

----------

> ,    .


   .   -   .
   ,       -     :Wink:

----------

> .       ,    .     " ",    ,      .


     ,    ,      .   ,    .    3  ,         -. 
 -,   ,   ,      .

----------

-   -. =           .    :   ,   .               ,     !

----------

!

----------

. ,       . ,    ,   --   ,  ,          -  .

----------

7707,

----------

7714   "    ,      ,  15 000",   , ,       , -   "

7704,  ...  1:      ()   .  .

----------

,  ,       - !        (1 -100.,    !!!).     ,   - !   ,    "" ,   4000.,      , ..       ,       2500.      -""   ,       , -  .  , .  :Wow:

----------

7710. 5   ,  ,       ,      .

----------


## star2000

10   -   18   5 .        (    ) ,         0 ,   .        - 2 .   .  .   -      .  -   .     32   .      .      :Dezl:  -.   :No:    .   " 5   ,        . "       .      ,   . :"  ,   .    .  :No-no:   :Speaking:  " :"        . "   .   .   .     (    )         (       )  "   19.10.05"   .
19   .  ,       ,   5       ,    .      ,      2   .             ,    .(         ,      ...)

----------

6302  
      ,        ,           (       ).           400-450 .

----------

2901     , 
   .        ,       .

----------

3702 .    2004.    ,         .

----------



----------

-     ,       ?

----------


## Zarny

8          .     ,     .     .  :Smilie:

----------

- 5321

----------

...    6320  ...             -                  ....
   ""  ""      ... , -  ...

----------

7705, 7725 -     !!!

----------

.            . :Frown:

----------

.   2005  . .  2006   .  . .  !!!

----------


## we_both

(  ),   ..
           . 
  ,     ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.   4613.

----------


## verba2

7705    .      .   ,          .

----------


## Margo123

,     ,  ,   ,

----------


## Cvetik_m

7713- .
 13     3    .    .
..       4   .
 -    ,      .
          .
  . :Sun:

----------


## star2000

7710    4  ,    ,      ,    .    ,  ,  .   .  .   .     -.       :Wow:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nit

:Wow:  ,     , ,     20-  -           ,    !  :yes:

----------

7704   7706      .  ,     .

----------

2632 .,

----------

2723 .

----------

6321 .  .     -  .         -   "" :Frown: ((
 ,     :   -    -        ?
:     !!!    !
: ""    !
...

           .     .    :  , ,   ... ,         ,    ???

   .

----------


## -

.  .   ,     ,     .    .     .

----------

2463, 2464, 2465, 2466,  ..
    .

----------


## Rosa

> 7704   7706      .  ,     .


        7706   ...

----------

6659 .
           .     .

----------


## VasilisaV

, 3662, 3664, 3666, 3661, 3625

----------

7713-   !!!

----------

7713

----------

7732

----------

,  -  7722

----------

5, 28, 22, 30, 48, 43, 10  -    ,   !

----------

27  23 ,

----------

,   .     7710 7703 7723 7705 7709

----------

7    -    ,    ( 3500..).

----------


## tiva1

1  - ,        !!! :Angy man:  ()

----------


## Yak

6368  - .          .    -   ! ,   -   ,     (, ...!)  150 .    ...     -  ,  ,   ...
    -  ,      ! ,   , ,    ...     ,  .
  ,    ... ,    ,     4 (!) .     .

----------

,      , , !!!    ,     .    ,            (          ) -   .   !        .  - .

----------


## Andyko

-  ...
**,    


> : 29


  ,    ?    ,    ,  .

----------


## lafy

,  ,    (    )?    ,  ,  ?  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Mayday

(  ),   1     .  .  7017

----------


## verion

7710 -   ,       (  )

----------

,  4704 ( - ..)
             :   30 .   -  .

----------


## Kurginna

7723 .    - , . ,    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Svettik

7422 !             .        50 ,        !

----------

7719 - ., 5026 - .

----------

, , ,    21-   .      ,   ,  ,  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,  2  .

----------


## BuhSoft

,     .          .     ,   .
    ...
      ,       .
    .  ?  ?

----------

,  7444()

----------

7840.
,    :Wink: : "   ,   ."
  . : ",    ,      .  ,   ,    ,   .       .  :Frown: "

----------


## Juillett

.     .    .            ,   :   ,     300,   ,     ,      .    . ?          .  :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## Z

-, 1215             ""    ...

----------


## 666

23!   !

----------


## 2006

5902 -     

,     .80  -     .  ,      ,   !!! 

        !

----------


## 666

7723!!

----------

7710 (      )

----------

6625

----------

> "" - , ,     
> (   -     ).
> 
>         -


5610

----------


## lulchik

6913 -

----------


## MJ

1650 -  , .
   .   ,   ,     . (3-).  4-5    1 ""      ,        -,      .      / -  ,   "".
      ,  ( )   ,         "   ,      ,  ,  "  ..     ,            ,     .    .       -    .

----------


## lyol`ka

, . ,           3810

----------

,               2646.

----------

.....         .31  19

----------


## Lemori

5190     ,             . ,     ,          .  :Wow: 
-      ,        " ",       .       ,    ,   .

----------


## Eugeniya_S

.    1 .   :                    ?  -!

----------


## Desperado

> .    1 .   :                    ?  -!


 . .

----------

,     .  ,     "  ".

----------


## -Stella-

7713    :yes:

----------

> 2 (7702)       ,    .  , .   ,    !         .


 10   .     .       () ,   .. "    "    .

----------


## velik

- 7743, 7725, 7747 -  
              7714 - 
  - 5017 -

----------


## Buh2

(2  )  ,  ,       (  8, ).  ,   !

----------


## ..

5507 -    ,   :Wink:          . 
5504 -  .

----------

7702        ! 7702     !!!!

----------


## _

**,      ...   -?

----------

> **,      ...   -?


      ?    ?

----------

3-  ,              ,       ,   -  ,     ,    ,

----------

- 7838  .( . ) 78027836,7805    ( )

----------

14   . - -!

----------

1 - , ,    ,   .

----------


## desna

,     ,    .  :Smilie:

----------

7841 -,   .      .   7           . .

----------


## BuhSoft

> 7841 -,   .      .   7           . .


  :Smilie: .  ?

----------

( )                    ...   ...  :Smilie:    ,  ,    ""  -      ...         ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Tanya S.K.

.
          .
        . 
7745

----------

> ( )                    ...   ...    ,  ,    ""  -      ...         ...


          .
   .
   - .
     1,      ,      .....

----------

.       ,      .          .    ,  .

----------


## danzel

, 
     5044  ,  ,   ((((
    .
     .     .
   ,     ,    ." ?" -  .
  ,      ,   129 .( - .14,  .16)

----------


## BuhSoft

> ,     ,    ." ?" -  .


        (  )  .
.
     . ,   .

----------

_    ,

     . ,   ._


.     . ,  3443

----------

,   ,,        .    - .

----------

7729 !!!!!!

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

>7729 
Yes!

----------

6168,6162,6165  ,           ,           -...         ..

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

>       ..
  .

----------


## katerina371

7747.  , ..   ,    ,     .

----------

> 7747.  , ..   ,    ,     .


 -           -   2003 ,    ,      : "       ,        ?!!!!" :Wow:

----------

5261, 5262

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

>"      ,        ?!!!!"
.   ....

----------

ZloiBuhgalter,  ,     ..       ,                      ,   ...

----------


## fineplat

2632

----------


## ..

7713      .       20-  ,         ! ! 
    7705  7702    !

----------

> 7705  7702    !


 7705       !!! :Speaking:

----------

12  2006 .  N 03-02-07/1-178 

""

     :       .
                 .

   ?

     :          -   
       16    2006    N 4/97    
.
       2  80     
( - )       


.
     ,                
        .         
22.06.2004 N 06-5-03/866        

      ()   
.

   ,       
        ,         
          ,

              (
)            
         ,
     .
     7    2006           
   #    N 181057-4  "  


      ".
                80
,     ,        ,
        1    
       100   ,      
 ()         ,    
  ,    ,  
   .   
   1  2008     ,
        1  
2007   250 .

                            ..

----------


## Budul

0105 ,     :Frown:  
 :Wow:

----------

,    ,    -   ? 
   6168                :Wow:

----------


## gNus

7708
 :Frown: ((
     ,     ...

----------


## Rimskaya

7701  :-)       . :-)
   !!!         ,      ,                !     : "     ,       ?"

----------

**, 


> ,    -   ?


  ?    ,  .

----------

> ?    ,  .


 ...    ...  ,             ,     .         ,   ,  ,      .

----------

: () 7805     , 100    7805   7845 (),        !!!

----------

:    14    ( 5003).
         ,     .  :Smilie: 
  ,      ,    (   )        .     ?

----------


## Z

,      21   "   ",        .

----------


## Anutkina

5102  .
      -  !    ,    .
  . .   ?  -  .
     .

----------


## 123

> "" - , ,     
> (   -     ).
> 
>         -


  14 .  ..                     ...

----------

> ...


 :7:

----------

.       ,    .      .    .    (" ....")   . 1650

----------

0277

----------


## nadezhda.l

17   .       . 3      .      ,       .         : "     , ,    ,      ,                "     .          .     /,   VIP .        .         .

----------


## Anutkina

27  2006  N 137-

"                            "



7  2006 



14  2006 





3.   ()         ( ,  )                .
,      1      100 ,    ()      ,     ,    ,     .
  ,     83      ,    ()          .
   ()    .
4.   ()     ( ,  )       ,              .
         ()      ( ,  )       ( )      .     ()          ( ,  )      .
    ()             .     ()           .
    ()        .

----------

*Anutkina*, 

 ,

----------

> 17   .


17 -   .      .
   ( 9)  ,      ( "" )   .

----------


## nadezhda.l

,    .   2 ,   ,   ,    11-  .       ,      .     :Wow:

----------


## BuhSoft

.   .

----------


## -Stella-

, .   .

----------


## nadezhda.l

-   .         .           ,     .      ,    ,

----------

7446 7444  7445     2006

----------


## Limbo

.  ,  .   . ,  .  , "  -    ."

----------


## BuhSoft

> 


     .         . .  ,         (      :Smilie: )

----------


## -

,       "-",   "",        .     ( ) 2335

----------

6177, 6148    . ,     ,    .    ,      .     .

----------


## stas

> .


    ?       -  .

----------


## Diana_

5903     -  -     -    :-)
 (59..)        -  ,   ,   .
     :-)

----------


## igni

2308  2311, 1  4   




> ,       "-",   "",        .     ( ) 2335


      .        ,     .

----------

0278 .

----------


## Anulya

7722,      !  !

----------


## Carrie

: "    9 ....  ,   ...   ,    "

  : "        ,    ...,    "

----------

.     ,      .

----------


## vjiky

43 -      -  
  ,

----------


## *

,         .    .    ,      ,  , 70%  ,   ,       .       .   , .

----------


## labaluzska

17    -.  ,       ,        (      ),     .       .       ,  ,    .   2008 ,

----------


## hdm

!    (    ).   ""     ! 
     -,    ,          (  ).    (-)  - ,     ,    .    "    !"

----------


## hdm

,        ,         , ..       ,     !!!   :yes:

----------

> "" - , ,     
> (   -     ).
> 
>         -


7705, 7701

----------


## @

3906

----------


## Katrin S.

. --   .
       6167, 6165.

----------


## Larik

7701  7705,   ,  .

----------


## --

,        2310  2312 . .

       .    ,   , .

----------

2508,        ,  ,   ...

----------


## dom5

! 2511

----------

2801,  . ,     ,      (  ).      ,    .  ,           ,          (  ).

----------

> !    (    ).   ""     ! 
>      -,    ,          (  ).    (-)  - ,     ,    .    "    !"


 hdm! 
  ,     .     ,          ,           (  )    .              " ",   ,       .           (   , ,      ),          . ,    ""     ,            "".         (    ,     , --),      .

----------


## R@metBuh

:yes:   7719  5017()-   :\      9 .  ,     ,   2007     -!  -  ? :EEK!:

----------


## -Stella-

7718    .          ,   ,     .

----------


## hdm

> (    ,     , --),      .
> __________________
>  ,
> 
> 
> "-"


                     !

----------


## 1978

8      .    .      ,        ,   -    ,   .

----------


## Ket06

7710

----------

.,  .,  . (  ,        ,      ),   . (  ,   .  ,      ,    ,  ,   )

----------

7841 .-    10

   -      , :     !
 :    -    !     ,    19  3 .

----------


## Lelja132

33  45

----------


## AnnaMeyt

,     . ,   ,

----------


## 1995

> :    -    !     ,    19  3 .


      .     (    )  20-   ,     ,       :Wow:

----------

,  5256.   :     -  ;      -    (, !).

----------

2367  !,

----------

16   . 5050

----------

21    "",     (       , ,    .), ѹ2      .         ,        . ::nyear::

----------

4025

----------


## Sasha12345

3702 - ,  ? ! .     -     ,    ,       .

----------


## Negaz

.   ,         , ,      .     - , -        ,   .      ,      -   ,-       . ,   ,      .

----------


## Negaz

26 .  . , ,           ,    - . ,        ,    ....

----------

5501   . .
            ,    .
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 1

-2465,  -,    (   )-  , - ...

----------

6607,   -           15    ,    ...

----------


## ago_

4708

----------

7703 . -     - (    ).     .

----------

> 7703 . -     - (    ).     .


,  .
 "-",    ?     ()     ?       ,    ;     ,     - .

----------


## Spiridonov

2003   .     ,     - .      :Smilie:

----------

-,  18

----------

7728

----------

ѹ17  ,       .

----------


## grunwald

7727    .

----------

4705  .

----------

,         -  .    6505

----------


## yante

> ,         -  .    6505


    2315  .   -   ,          .       :Smilie:

----------

7703

----------

, 30  ,   (),  ,   ,       - .

----------

3  .         ,     ,              .      -                                .    -  .      ,            -  ,                  !!!    3  ?

----------


## SunnyAngel

!!!           ,   !  , 22       !        1,    !
6730

----------

5009

----------


## Makushimo

5507
!

    .
         .

----------

5036 .

----------


## Exp_Buh

4707 .

----------


## taintedy

19 !        :Frown:

----------

?     ,     ,        ?           .  ,     .    ?

----------


## katerina371

> .    ?


  ?        .

----------

.     ...

----------

7708    .        .

----------


## MarusiaME

!  !        ...

----------


## IRENE

7733 :yes:  

-   ,  /   "" ,      -   . -    ,  ,  .       -- , ,      ,     200 ...  ,  , 12... :Wink:

----------


## Olga_Uf

6317  ,   .          ,     100,   500.            3-    ,    .

----------

4704 ()       .   .    ""       :Frown:

----------


## nklechenko

4703 ()            . .

----------


## '

,       ?        ?

      ,     .

----------

7444  ..      ,   -4 , .
  , !       ?

----------

,   , .
 ,       ,      .       9      ,  -   ,        . 
       ,    100%     .     .

----------

,       .          :Frown:

----------

...     ,  .   :Wink:

----------

,            6% ?

----------


## Sasha12345

www.gnivc.ru    4.07    ,     . , - .  - idw.exe  -  -

----------


## Sasha12345

,  -    . ,       ,       .    -     4.07.     .

----------


## dom5

,   .

----------

8    6452

----------

2303

----------


## buharik

(21.03)  7719      :Wow:

----------


## 81

7325

----------


## Yulia_

.    .

----------

7  . -

----------

, ,    19 (  7805).
           10

----------


## Alenchik

7715,

----------


## anpen

!!!  :Wow:   . 3,  7203

----------

7838 -
    .       -  .

----------

. 7838 -  .      !       7 !

----------

. ,  . - 7422

----------


## lukochka

7703-
  ,     ,  "" :        :Wow:  ?! 
       -    ,   ,     ...
  .

----------


## Manush

> ,  -    . ,       ,       .    -     4.07.     .


      .    4.07.1     -  .   ?

----------


## agur

24  37  -

----------


## Larik

> 24  37  -


24   .    2- .....
  28 - ,    ,  .

----------

1650

----------


## /

7713-  .

----------

" ",     7813 ()       " 01.01.07    ",    .    , ..     !!! . ,      ?     5  ...
 7841, 7811, 7816   ,    .

----------


## buharik

> !!!


 -)

----------

1     ,       ,           ,    .    ,  . ,   11 ,     2 .  .  ,      .

----------

4.07_2     1 .2007
  2   ...    
 :Frown:       ....
     XML  :Big Grin: 
     -    :Frown: 
       ?  ?

----------


## Larik

, 
       : 
            12.02.2007  15; 
               19.02.2007  16; 
              4.01,      11.04.2007  -3-13/224@.**
   ,     ?

----------

7747     .       ,     .       (       ).       .    .

----------


## OldFox

2302 .

----------


## 80

7731

----------


## galinaggg

. 2635  
    , , 
 .  2   ,     30   1
   ,   90    
   . ? :Wink:

----------


## gor18

""       !   ,          (     -  ) 
         -   ...
   -   ,  ,       "".....   !!!!!

----------

7719 -   ,   ...

----------

7730   " "    .

----------


## agur

7724  7737  :Big Grin:

----------

,    ,    -?

----------


## buharik

> ,    ,    -?


    -  ,     -     )     ,   ,  ,   **       !!!      3,5   ))
   )      ))

----------

> ,    ,    -?


      , , -,  USB.   ""   .

----------


## buharik

,        ,           ))

----------


## agur

,    ,   -     ,   .     ...
,      ""    :Smilie:

----------


## gor18

-   "" !!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## _83

> ,     .


   ,       ,   .     ,    .      ,       ,    ,      .

----------

7726  " "  ,  ,  ,       ,     -,   ,   -,

----------



----------

7728

----------

18  
    ( ),  ,  1 .    ,   2 -  ,      - 5 .       ,     .      :  , ,      !   ,    ,     (      ).       -             .           !

----------

,     ,   .

----------


## BorisG

> ...    ,     (      ).


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
... ,  ,    ...          ???

----------


## eka-kob

7805, 7839.     .  ,       ,   . ,    ? :Razz:

----------

7444 -     ,     .

----------



----------

26  -...

----------

5331  ,   .  .

----------


## yante

.    ,       "  "   ..  26/04/2007,    "..... ,           ,             ,        ."
     .....

----------


## svikh

> .....


       -      ,     . "  ,     ,  !    ,   ..  -     !"

----------

5905 .
       . -     10 .       . -     -   ,            -  .        -      ,

----------

, .      .  2124

----------

3    4202

----------


## LANA_495

,    ,    22

----------


## agur

27-  -  " "  :Smilie: -  ,       .

----------


## Jill-n

7743 -   "....   9 . 2007       "   :Frown: ((   ,      . ,, ,      ,  ,  ,     (, ,     ,     )          ? , ,  ,     -       :Wink:

----------


## ravela

7447  -   .

----------

4703    .   7804  -

----------

6030

----------


## HelenT

,           .   ,       (   ), ,   (  ),         ,           ,    .     .   ,           :Frown:           ,    ""      ,    ""  :Frown:

----------


## 5

7804 .   3    ,        ,       ,     ,   ,   -  , ..   ,      "", ..    .  :Frown:

----------

.     ,         -    .  2443

----------

, , 7452, 7448

----------

,   35 .   ,      
 6453

----------


## Torop

, .   15 .    . 6119

----------


## Kunija

6027     ,   ,       ,         .     -      .    ,   .      (     )     .

----------


## Fraxine

, ...,  .    20 ,       200,     .    7600   .

----------


## _D

5905, . 

          ,   ,   ,           "  ",    "        ".

    ,    1    . -.             .

----------


## Angel-bookeaper

16     .  /      ..        ,     ..,  ..

----------


## ..S.

7445     .  .  2008    / .  ""   .

----------


## tomirina

> , ...,  .    20 ,       200,     .    7600   .


,  7600?     3500 .    ?

----------

! ! !  17 . .         .   .   ,          .     !    .      , . :  ,      !    !  :Wow:

----------

,  7807

----------


## agur

7724 , -,   .



> , . :  ,      !    !


,        ,            .           ?  :Wink:

----------


## ..S.

,       .   ,  ?       ?       ,    .

----------

!   , ,      !     !      ,   (,  !) , ,     ,   ,   -   ?  -     .      .    ,    " 90-".     ,      .  -  ,      -   !   ....?    !!!  !       !

----------


## agur

-,         24 ()      ,                  .



> ,       .   ,  ?       ?


  "" ,       .

----------

6161  6166,     .

  ,    ,    ... 1 . 2007       ,  .     ,    .
     ,    ,   ,         .   ....

----------

7727. ,      ,    ,           .     ,  :       1 ,    ""    .

----------


## GLIMMER

6455 .  2007    ,  ,  " ".

----------

6673

----------


## Scroodge

6672     ,             ,           .     -  !       ,       ""   !

----------


## vesnas

-   (,)              - ....   ...   ,

----------


## skegr_nw

2645       :Wow:

----------


## star77.64

.7

----------

5753 ...     ,     .... :Mad:

----------


## '

5077  ,     .    ,  .
  ,       ,       ++ + ,    .
 -  . 
  ,   .      ,        .

  !

----------

> "" - , ,     
> (   -     ).
> 
>         -


1646

----------

10

----------

43  . 



 :Frown: 

           .

----------

.(  1644)   ,   ,       ,      .    3    ,      10  ( 28.10.2007.     , 2 ,    , ) 8  2007   /     .           .    /.     ,             ...         ,        ,       .        . .

----------


## psg

:
              (  4 ).  1  ,         ,           -   ""!
   4720 .      01  2007 .       (2 ).  :          (  !). !    100    .

----------

35 , .     2  ..

----------

2- .  ,    . 7705.

----------

,  
2205

----------


## MNB

,    , :
7450
7452
7447
7448
 , 7453    ,

----------

6639

 !          .
  !       ,   ,       .     2  .    -   ,     ,       .
      -      6%???  / ???

----------

6674

----------

,     -   7816

----------


## saigak

23(7810)  26(7814)   ....

----------


## .

> ,     -   7816


   ,     ?      .

----------

-    ,   .         ,       .  ,  .    (   )    .

----------


## saigak

---!     ??????????

----------

6615
.  .,      .

----------


## 30

7707 -    ,    ,       ( ..) -    4    .    2-      -   ,  ,  , , -   .

----------

6230   -    !

----------


## Natalia77

23       
               ,     .

----------


## Ruffik

....     ...       .... "    "....      ...   ...  ... )))  ...         ...   ...

----------

> ....     ...       .... "    "....      ...   ...  ... )))  ...         ...   ...


    :-) 
 " " -  ...    " " - ,   ,      ,   ,      - .

----------

,    2         5   .

----------

,    2      .   5   . .

----------


## Olga376

11  -          .      ,     ,          .   ?         -  1     .

----------


## Ruffik

...    ...  ...

----------


## .

11  - ""    .              ,          .

----------

2004    ,    ,     50-60 .      ,       .

----------

8, .

----------


## Olga376

> ...    ...  ...


       !

----------

,       9...... ,        500 ,                 . ,     ,   ,    -  ,    .        ,  218  ......  -    , ,     .       ,    ,     .

----------


## agur

> -    , ,     .


-       :Smilie: 
    7105 () - ,

----------


## saigak

> ..  -    , ,     ..


  ?

----------

,        ,      ,   ,     - ,    ,    .

----------


## Alisca

,           ,   ,         ,   ...    -  7453.

----------


## imamchik

0264 .
      ,         ,       ,   ,                . 
          ,      ( -) 
        .

----------

7724
     .   ..    .   ,     .   .    , !!!
 ,  .

----------


## L_E_N_A

? , ,      ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## saigak

.80 .4 :
4.   ()     ( ,  )       ,              .

----------


## igni

,   N-               .          .   , ,  ,     ,        (   ** .
 N 4  . , 2311

----------


## Olga376

?       .    .         .      -  (9  11 ) ,    .  -       -    ,    ,   .       ,   -     -     .

----------


## Larik

> ?       .    .         .      -  (9  11 ) ,    .  -       -    ,    ,   .       ,   -     -     .


   ,     .
  ,  ,      .

----------


## Irina78

(5053 , )    ,    ( ). ,          .     ,     .       ,                .

----------


## Olga376

,       .,       .      .    .  ,     -,      ?   ,   .    -   ..    -       .

----------


## Bgugik

16    ().
      .          .   : "       ,      ,     ..."       , , ,      .      ,       ...   "-".

----------


## Aviator

6663  !!!!

----------


## Feminka

,      ,     ,      1  ,   !!!   :Wow:

----------


## Katerina3783

24  ..      :      .     .
     01   .          .        (3 )    .       ,          ,     ,      .  ,   ,      .        :       ?      :      ,             .   .    ,        -         ,  .
PS         (      ),          .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## olem

4705

----------

4141 (-)    2007 .   ,       100  01.01.08 .      .  (. )   .        .       ,   1 . 2008     .   !!!   ,      .

----------


## zaq12

2635, 2634, 2636,    ,      -

----------


## veselinka

28   :Abuse:

----------


## we_both

> 28


  ,  28-  ** 
      : "  -       "
  ,

----------

,       ,       ,     ( ).
 ,           (, -   ),       -   - ,   -     -          .          ,            .
-----..............

----------

,     ,   ,     .

----------


## Larik

. 80
4.  ()     ( ,  )       ,              .

         (),   ( ,  )    ( ),       ( ,  )     ( )            ()       ( ,  )       -     ()    .

----------


## Anutik

6330. 
  ,         .    ,      .  ,      80000 .   ,       .    (!)    .

----------

-   :yes: 
,    ,    . ,   -      19       ,      :Wink:    .  -      ,        ,    .    ,    .
    ""      :Wow:   ,    )))
 ,      ,    ,        ,     ,   -     ,     . ,   ,            ,   .bigsoil.ru/doc_153.html
, ,         !  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

** ,         ,          .

----------

> ** ,         ,          .


*Andyko*   -  ,   1  2008.      .3 .80  ,    137-  27.07.2006. ,     100 ,         . 
 ,    ,    ,    ""   .   :     -       ?     ,        ,  .    ,        47 ,   ,       :yes:

----------

> ,  28-  ** 
>       : "  -       "
>   ,


 7719 -    ; ,       :Wow:

----------


## lida1

4101

----------


## _

> ,     .


  :yes:        ,  "     ".
   ,        ,      -   ?   :     ,     :Smilie:     ,   ,  .
 ,      ?

----------


## GeWas

. 0276   (100%) ,       .

----------

7709  7725

----------

,  - -  9   .   6 .,   ,    ,  .   .

----------


## Larik

> ,  - -  9   .   6 .,   ,    ,  .   .


....   4 ,  30 .  ...  .    ,  .

----------

> ,  - -  9   .   6 .,   ,    ,  .   .


  - ,   ,     ,       6         ?   ,  ,  4500 ?

----------


## Larik

2    - .      ,    2   . 
   .   500  . 2-3    .   .

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 ,   ,           .  :Frown:

----------

> "" - , ,     
> (   -     ).
> 
>         -


.  . .  . -  6659

----------

,   7709.    4 ,       (           ).

----------

?         ,      ,   ,    500.

----------

> 6         ?   ,  ,  4500 ?


     ,     ,         .    -      (   )     .        : "  "    (     ).     . 
   ,      ,     .

----------


## Grinvas

7702
7705
7714
7728
7729
5032

7709 -         : "   "(.  ),             -    450     ().           " 2W" (   -  ).

----------


## clif

.      .  ,         .     ,     , .  . 
  2302.

----------


## medyza

(5636).   "  "  .    ,    ,   (  )          . ,       ,          (.2 .4 .80, .2 .3 .80).    ,     !          ,    ,     .     ,    .

----------

5012

----------

,  : ",      ".    ,      .

----------

3528

----------

2007  ,        .    ...    ,     -  , ,  ,          !!!       ,    !!!

----------


## 1

.   ,      ,    ,          4-5 .          .  .

----------


## Fraxine

3332  .
 ,    -, .

----------

> .   ,      ,    ,          4-5 .          .  .


 25 -"  ".
     (),   . .


,  ....  2 ....    ?    ...

----------

.  
6670, 6663.

 ,     , .   6% ,   ,       .

----------


## medyza

-       [/QUOTE]

,   ?   ?

----------

4501         .

----------


## MagicPRO

2008          ,         100 ,   250,     2007  (. 2 . 3 . 80  ).

 ,          ( ..  )      100 . ,   2007         250          .  . 6 . 5    30.12.2006 N 268-  ,   1  2008 .       ,       250    2006 .

----------


## rozol

7736  7737  1     .      .

----------

.    ,   ,     (   ,   1            , . .         - -   ).  - ,    2-3.   ,      .   -  ,     ?   -  .  -     ,        ,    .  ,  ,          (   ,    ). ,   -   (    5)        ,     ,        80    . ,   .    .  ,        ,         .  . ,    ,    ,  - ,  ,   ,      .     - .       -          .

----------

1 .   .    ,        . .      ,         ,  ..  2902

----------

.          .       .   ,       .  25 .

----------


## SII

, ,          ,      :      (  ?)

----------

7715      ...
       ...

----------


## De La Katrin

.      :
  2  .  - 2310
  3  .  - 2309
  4  .  - 2311
  5  .  - 2312

----------

2366   ,       .       .   10 .   , .. ,   ,     .  3      20     ,     200 .    .   !

----------

7709, 7728

----------

.   26 .  ????
   ???????
   ?????
     -      ???

----------


## Yukas

7729.     -   !!!   .

----------

7709 -    . ,             -2. 
5014 -    ( , ,  )  .   !

----------


## Lemo

6450,6454, 6452

----------

10 ....,     ,      (     ), ,     -     .... 2    ,   ,       ...  ,    .... :Frown:

----------

, 22  ,   , :
"      .         "...

       : "     2-3      10-15   .     ?"....

,      "  " 
    -      :Frown:  
, .....     "-     .... :Mad:

----------


## Laimuna

> .          .       .   ,       .  25 .


   ,     ?

----------


## 175011413

. 
   ,         .....
     ,     .           .
         .  :Smilie:

----------

[QUOTE=;51682896], 22  ,   , :
"      .         "...

,  7719  !!!!!   ,       !!! :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

.,     6453... ,   ...   2 ,      70 . ,     ! 

 ,     .     2004-2005 !

----------


## outd

...

----------


## 185

15 .          !   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gennadii

,          ,       8             .
   6%  .   1     ?   ??? 
     ,  ?    !

----------


## 185

1  ,    ,

----------


## .

,

----------

